# Re-done entertainment center



## scrimman (Aug 7, 2013)

This originally used to sit at my dad's house, all solid Oak. He gave it to me, but all the stuff I've got that have remote controls could not 'beam' through all that wood. So it needed windows. And if I need to carve out some windows, why not get creative about it...... 
[attachment=28993]


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2013)

That's fantastic!


----------



## drycreek (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## ButchC (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks great!  

I've been looking for projects like that at auctions. I simply cant believe the beautiful furniture you can find for literally pennies on the dollar.

I may have to shift my focus from tables to that style hutch/entertainment center. I just started to re-finish a Danish Teak "guitar pick" edge table I picked up for $25.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful! You're a bloomin' genius.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2013)

Sean - Thats awesome. It doesn't look at all like a fix or a modification. Very nicely done 
Scott


----------

